# In Guard - Toe Hold



## Andrew Green (Dec 23, 2005)

I am in Kyles guard and have my right knee up and his hips secured.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 23, 2005)

I pinch my right knee inward and grab his foot with my right hand pusing it into him.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 23, 2005)

I then turn to the outside and secure a figure four hold on his foot and apply the look by tightening and bringing it away from him. 

   You can also do this hold by falling to your back, or driving it into him to force him onto his belly


----------



## green meanie (Dec 23, 2005)

It just so happens we worked on this last night. Nice move.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Nice move.  Can also work from standing.  It is good to finnish by turning into him and forcing him in his stomach.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 13, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Nice move.  Can also work from standing.  It is good to finnish by turning into him and forcing him in his stomach.



I disagree, if you want to turn him onto his stomach that works, and there are transitions there.  But to finish the lock and get good pressure on it you need to bring it away from him, not push it into him, which is what you do to turn him onto his stomach.


----------

